#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Ενεργειακό τζάκι και "άδεια"

## kritwnas

Καλησπερα σας!

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι και δεν ξερω που ακριβως να το ανοιξω το θεμα.

Θελω  να κανω ενα εξοικονομηση κατ 'οικον με αντικατασταση κουφωματων και  αντικατασταση τζακιου με ενεργειακο τζακι που θα θερμαινει και τα  καλοριφερ (αυτονομη θερμανση).

Αν θελω να ειμαι 100% τυπικος θα πρεπει να κανω μια 48 ενημερωση για τα κουφωματα.

για το τζακι τι κανω? Επειδη αλλαζει η θερμανση πρεπει να γινει νεα μελετη και αναθεωρηση της αδειας??? 

Η απλα μικρης κλιμακας για τζακι? :P

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, η §3.ι του άρθρο 4 του ΝΟΚ γράφει:
"Στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος *«Εξοικονόμηση κατΆ οίκον»*,
εργασίες τοποθέτησης εξωτερικής θερμομόνωσης ήθερμομόνωση στεγών ήτοποθέτηση παθητικών ηλιακών συστημάτων ήαντικατάσταση εξωτερικών κουφωμάτων ήτοποθέτησης/αντικατάστασης καμινάδων στις εξωτερικές όψεις υφιστάμενων κτηρίων χωρίς χρήση ικριωμάτων"
ενημέρωση της Υ.ΔΟΜ. προ 48 ωρών.

Θεωρητικά μιλώντας θα έπρεπε να γίνει ενημέρωση του φακέλου της άδειας και μόνο για την αλλαγή των εξωτερικών κουφωμάτων αφού αλλάζει η μελέτη θερμομόνωσης (αν το κτήριο είναι μετά το 1979).
Το ίδιο και όταν γίνονται εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις και αλλάζουν οι μελέτες ύδρευσης, αποχέτευσης, ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης ασθενών ρευμάτων, φέροντος οργανισμού λόγω αλλαγής των μόνιμων φορτίων κ.ά.
Δεν ζητείται όμως τέτοια ενημέρωση του φακέλου παρά μόνο η έκδοση άδειας εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας ή ενημέρωσης 48 ωρών αναλόγως της περίπτωσης.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η §5 του άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ που αναφέρεται στο τι θεωρείται αυθαίρετο:
"*Αυθαίρετη και κατεδαφιστέα* είναι κάθε κατασκευή που εκτελείται ή έχει εκτελεστεί:α) *χωρίς οικοδομική άδεια ή άδεια δόμησης ή έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας ή έγγραφη ενημέρωση*, όπως ορίζονται στο παρόν άρθρο,
β) καθΆ υπέρβαση της οικοδομικής άδειας ή της άδειας δόμησης,
γ) με βάση άδεια που ανακλήθηκε ή ακυρώθηκε και
δ) κατά παράβαση γενικών ή ειδικών διατάξεων και των μέγιστων ανοχών όπως αυτές καθορίζονται."

Κατά τη γνώμη μου απαιτείται έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας για την κατασκευή του τζακιού, όπως ορίζει η §2.κε του άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ.

----------


## kritwnas

κατασκευη τζακιου ναι.
κατασκευη ενεργειακου ομως? απλα με μικρης κλιμακας θα ειμαι ενταξει?

----------


## Xάρης

Είτε απλό-συμβατικό είτε ενεργειακό τζάκι είναι το ίδιο όσον αφορά την απαιτούμενη αδειοδότηση.
Αλίμονο να γίνονταν τέτοιες διακρίσεις.

----------


## kritwnas

Απλα εχω μπερδευτει γιατι θα αλλαξει πλεον η θερμανση του χωρου που απο αυτονομη θερμανση με πετρελαιο παει σε καθαρα και μονο απο το τζακι..... θα το συνδεσω με τα καλοριφερ.

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείς ότι θα έπρεπε να ενημερωθεί και η μελέτη θέρμανσης;

Αν έχεις την ΕΕΜΚ είσαι ΟΚ. Δεν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο. 
Διαφορετικά και σε μία διαρρύθμιση που προχωρά με ΕΕΜΚ θα πρέπει να ενημερώνεται και η αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη, η στατική μελέτη και η μελέτη παθητικής πυροπροστασίας και η μελέτη θέρμανσης και ίσως κι άλλες μελέτες.

----------


## kritwnas

Θα το προχωρησω ετσι λοιπον και θα ενημερωσω τι εγινε!

----------

